# How much weight will a 4x4 douglas fir post hold?



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

support before it fails?:confused1:


----------



## kevjob (Feb 18, 2007)

what is it holding up?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

How high is the post?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Other information would be a factor:

How many more 4x4's are also supporting the load, Where it's placement is in relation to the other 4x4's , what is the base (foundation)construction, where is it to be located, how will it be attached, What will it be supporting, what are the dimensions of the area under the load, what are the dimensions of the area to be supported, etc...etc..?

There are alot of factors that would determine the actual structural properties of a 4x4 ....


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Can you use a metal column if you have concerns about failure?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

redline said:


> Can you use a metal column if you have concerns about failure?



Wood bares the toleration of roughly 625 pounds per square inch (PSI) of a compression load. 
Concrete can bare 3,000 PSI of a compression load.
Steel can bare 30,000 PSI of a compression load.

Don't quote me on this, but: "I believe" a Heavy Duty rated concrete filled column is rated at around 14,000 pounds at it's full height....with a good 12" deep concrete footing under it and proper attachement plates top and bottom....


----------

